
World’s first anti-ageing drug could see humans live to 120 - evo_9
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/12017112/Worlds-first-anti-ageing-drug-could-see-humans-live-to-120.html
======
DKnoll
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23900241](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23900241)

[https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02432287](https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02432287)

